# From Our RV To Your Home... MERRY CHRISTMAS



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it's so hard trying to get a picture of Miss Bow now days, she is weak and can't sit for long, but she just knew her awntie's and uncles wouldn't mind her laying down
Matilda wishes you much love and licks
I wish each of you a Blessed Christmas:grouphug: I LOVE YOU ALL

for some reason when I down sized the picture it got a bit blurred:blush: but I really wanted you to see Miss Bow we just don't know how long she will be with us. do you see Matilda has a topknot again


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Beautiful picture, sitting or laying. Sweet little Miss Bow, I know you will cherish the time you have left with her, whatever that may be.Matilda is as precious as ever!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas dear Paula, beautiful Matilda, and beautiful Miss Bow! Wonderful picture! :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you Paula and to your two sweet girls. Bless Miss Bows heart. They just aren't with us long enough. They both are lovely.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, Merry Christmas to you, DH, and your fluffs. Please give Miss Bow a very gentle kiss from us.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- Merry Christmas to you. Matilda looks so cute and so much like Lacie without her ball in her mouth. Miss Bow looks better than I thought, but you can tell that she's tired. I continue to send prayers for this little sweetheart. Have a very WARM and SUNNY Holiday.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

chichi said:


> Beautiful picture, sitting or laying. Sweet little Miss Bow, I know you will cherish the time you have left with her, whatever that may be.Matilda is as precious as ever!!


I was looking at last years Christmas pictures of the girls, wow my Miss Bow has really aged



mfa said:


> Merry Christmas dear Paula, beautiful Matilda, and beautiful Miss Bow! Wonderful picture! :wub::wub:


Merry Christmas to you also, every year I get a Christmas picture of my girls with Santa, but just couldn't do it this year, I didn't want to stress Miss Bow



Furbabies mom said:


> Merry Christmas to you Paula and to your two sweet girls. Bless Miss Bows heart. They just aren't with us long enough. They both are lovely.


you are so right they arien't with us long enough, just doesn't seem right. Every day is a special day with my girls



maggieh said:


> Paula, Merry Christmas to you, DH, and your fluffs. Please give Miss Bow a very gentle kiss from us.


Maggie I just gave Miss Bow a kiss from you



Lacie's Mom said:


> Paula -- Merry Christmas to you. Matilda looks so cute and so much like Lacie without her ball in her mouth. Miss Bow looks better than I thought, but you can tell that she's tired. I continue to send prayers for this little sweetheart. Have a very WARM and SUNNY Holiday.


I had the ball next to the camera lol, did you notice her little topknot, you are so right Miss Bow is soooooo tired, but she has a strong will to live, some days I don't think she will make it through the day and other days I am shocked at how she is.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dear Paula - I'm so glad you posted a photo of the girls. It's been way too long and I love seeing the girls. Just cherish every moment you are together. I hope you all have a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year filled with love. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Darling Paula ... I wish you, Lorin, and the girls a very blessed Christmas.

Bless Miss Bow's heart ... I wish I could hold her, gently hug her, and give her a kiss. Matilda, too. I say prayers for Miss Bow, Matilda, and you and Lorin every night. 

Thank you for sharing the picture of Matilda and Miss Bow. They are two beautiful precious fluff babies. 

I love you, beautiful Paula. :heart::smootch:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas Paula!!! Love your pic!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Merry Christmas to you Paula, may you and yours enjoy the holidays and have a happy, healthy peaceful new year. 

My heart goes out to little Miss Bow, she's having a hard time and I'm glad you got to share as many years as you had with her. May the time she has left be happy and pain free. The old girl got lucky the day she came home with you. :thumbsup:

So Matilda has a top knot again!!! Well well well, my hat is off to you!! I sure wish I could have the patience to grow Abbey's back in, but sadly..I do not. :blush:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Merry Christmas, wishing you the best.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wishing you and your entire family a very merry christmas and a happy as well as healthy new year 2014!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

A Blessed Christmas to you, too, dear Paula...awe Matilda and Miss Bow look so sweet...Miss Bow looks tired, though..:crying:bless her little heart..you are a great mom!:wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh those are two sweet precious pups, thank you Paula for posting a photo of your girls. Happy Holidays! They both look adorable.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pic. Matilda of course is a pretty girl. Little Miss Bow, I hope you enjoy your Christmas, you precious darling. It's so hard to watch them age. When you have a younger one, it's like they pass the crown to the other.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

Thank you for sharing the picture. I have been thinking of Miss Bow lately. Miss Bow is a little fighter and you and your husband have given her such joy over these many years and she has returned the love you and your husband. She looks so very sweet. 

Hugs from both of us


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, Merry Christmas to you and your family and your two precious girls! Give them both a hug and kiss from us!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this picture with us. Wishing you lots more happy moments with Miss Bow before it's time. 

I love Matilda's topknot. Very cute picture.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't celebrate christmas but thank you for sharing this lovely picture of your girls. They are sooo cute!!! :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Merry Christmas Paula! Matilda and Miss Bow are so precious! I hope your Christmas is filled with love health and happiness!!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What a sweet picture. I hope you have a very special holiday with your little ones. Hugs from Florida!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Merry Christmas Paula, Matilda and Miss Bow! Of course we don't mind her sitting! She looks adorable!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We love you Miss Bow and Matilda! Cherish the time you have with Miss Bow.. We all love them sooo much!


----------

